# New Video - 4 Grey Fox on One Stand!



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

We called in four grey fox on one stand this last weekend! Check it out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid, congrats. on the hunt. Some nice looking country side there.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

You're doing some good filming guys. WTG!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very good video, thanks guys!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great video ! Looks like a blast for sure.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice filming guys!


----------

